# Gesicht ersetzen!



## skuzzle (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Maskierungsmodus!
Ich habe da n Bild von nem Kumpel von mir und von Shrek!
Nun will ich das Bild meines Freundes anstelle von Shreks Gesicht setzen!
Wie mach ich das am Besten dass da ein fliessender Übergang herrscht ?


----------



## damo (19. Dezember 2004)

Auf die schnelle würd ich sagen mit einer Ebenenmaske.

Und dann die Ebene auf der das Gesicht ist, mit Strg + U einfärben.


----------



## skuzzle (19. Dezember 2004)

hmm hier mal was ich will  : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Etz brauch ich eben noch ne GANZ genaue Anleitung 

P.S: hab nur transparenz runter  Nicht dass jemand denkt dass wäre mein Endergebnis


----------



## damo (19. Dezember 2004)

Kannst ja ma beide pics hier uppen, dann kannste ja sagen ob du evtl mit meinem Ergebnis zufrieden bist.

Dann könnte ich dir auch gebau sagen was ich gemacht habe


----------



## skuzzle (19. Dezember 2004)

nana ich will des selber machen =)


----------



## damo (19. Dezember 2004)

Dann machs wie ich schon gesagt habe, mit einer Ebenenmaske und einer weichen Werkzeugspitze.
Danach halt die Ebene mit Strg + U einfärben.


----------

